# Generator Governor Issue



## johnsonjf (Feb 19, 2015)

Good Morning,

I have a Briggs and Stratton 6kw generator with a 1650 series engine, model number 21T202.

I just replaced the piston, connecting rod, crankshaft due to someone running it low on oil. 

When I removed all the parts I did not make any changes to the position of the governor or carburator. Now I am having issues with the engine running at extremely high RPMs and the governor does not appear to be working correctly. 

Is there a video which helps making these adjustments? I have a the repair manual which has been a tremendous help but it is still a little vague on some of the details on setting up the governor.

Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

It sounds like a static governor adjustment issue, but it could also be an internal problem.

Try this: Make sure that all free play has been removed between the spindle and
carburetor. Move the throttle from idle to full open and note the way the governor shaft moves. If it goes clockwise, then loosen the clamp screw and as you hold the the throttle wide open turn the shaft all the way clockwise and tighten the nut. 

Make sure that linkage moves freely after you adjust it.


----------

